# wheels



## Arizona SE-R (Feb 23, 2005)

i have a 2005 altima se-r. i'm considering buying some 18 inch firestar lexani. my ? is. are these wheels a-lot more heavier than my factory 18's? will i loose fuel economy and performance? i plan to use the factory bridgestone tires.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Arizona SE-R said:


> i have a 2005 altima se-r. i'm considering buying some 18 inch firestar lexani. my ? is. are these wheels a-lot more heavier than my factory 18's? will i loose fuel economy and performance? i plan to use the factory bridgestone tires.


My asusmption is that they would be a good bit heavier than the forged factory wheels. I do not know weight but some research should yield that for you. And the performance effects will be based on how much heavier they are. 

My opinion is that the factory wheels are probably the nicest factory I have seen in a long time, but to each his won... 

Good luck.


----------



## nirvana4all (Jan 1, 2004)

*wheelz*



wes said:


> My asusmption is that they would be a good bit heavier than the forged factory wheels. I do not know weight but some research should yield that for you. And the performance effects will be based on how much heavier they are.
> 
> My opinion is that the factory wheels are probably the nicest factory I have seen in a long time, but to each his won...
> 
> Good luck.


I am thinking about putting the SE-R rims on my 2003 max to allow plenty of room for the 12" rotors of 2005's, anyone have a good pic of them and anyone else selling them to upgrade?


----------

